# Ballistics Software



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I know there are all kinds of free ballistics calculators on the web. It appears they are good for basic info. First question, which ones do you guys like and why?

Second question, I've been throwing the idea around of buying a software program. Sierra's Infinity is the only one I've came across so far. Is the info gained worth the price to buy a program, even if a guy would probably only use half the features? Any other recommendations?

Thanks!!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

berger has a free one that i like. seems like alot of people like the jbm one to. i know there are some that you can download on a ipod or blackberry to.for use out in the field


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I downloaded a free one, Point Blank I believe. Has lots of nice options and has been almost exactly on with the others I have checked it against.


----------



## MagnumManiac (Feb 19, 2008)

PointBlank is a very user friendly program, I use it often, but you must have a chronograph to use it's features to your advantage, you will also need a list of all the BC's of your chosen bullets.
I also have ExBal and QuickLoad, which have far more features than PointBlank, but as a basic program PointBlank is hard to fault.
If you get PointBlank first before buying one, you can see what features you may want on top of what it has, and buy according to your needs once ready to do so.
This is what I did as my needs grew.
:thumb:


----------



## Swifty56 (Sep 14, 2009)

RCBS Dot Load- is a good program as it allows importation of chrony reading, and also has a very good ballistics library that is up to date with the latest bullets, the reloading manual side of it leaves a little to be desired, but does give good basic loads for most popular calibers and some wildcats.
Sierra Infinitey-Its a superb ballistics program, can be had with the Ver.5 manual on CD Rom, or can be had with the manual in printed form, or just the ballistics software by itself. Infinety doesnt allow importation of chrony data, but is the most complete ballistics program I have used. 
I have and use both, but hands down Sierras ballistics software is the cats meow.

Swifty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I use Sierra Infinity most often. But, I've used Point Blank too. Also a very good on-line calculator is JBM: http://www.jbmballistics.com/calculatio ... ions.shtml

I've used a few others as well, but these three are what I use the most.

huntin1


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

if you have an ipod touch i suggest the program from knights armament...It rocks!


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

A co worker of mine has the KA program on his touch, and that is SWEET! Can store tons of info! I may have to upgrade to the touch


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

I was due for a new phone for quite some time. I really have no use for them fancy internet phones and was not going to buy one, although always figured they'd be nice to have. I found out there was a ballistics program "Shooter" for the Android OS. Well, decision was easy after that.  Before I even left the Verizon shop I had shooter downloaded on my phone. It is a damn fine program, with a hell of a bullet libray. You can set it up so it automatically plugs in temp, altitude, humidity, wind etc based off of some weather program, for your current area. You can also hold the damn phone up, and it will measure your wind angle, don't ask me how.

It's pretty damn cool actually. The guy has a website if you want to look into it. Or if you already have a smart phone that has a Droid OS (better look into what version you need), go to your phones market and download it, it's only $10.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

By the way, the phone I purchased was the HTC Incredible....That app works dang slick on that phone, in case you're wondering.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

That is the beauty of the Touch. You don't need to spend $150+ a month to get a ballistics program. It can automatically download weather info just like the droid, and also does your angles. If you need a phone any way, that Incredible is one sweet phone! Another co-worker just got one this week and I was checking it out at work tonight. I already have a Black Berry, with a year and a half left on the contract, so the Touch is a much better option for me.


----------

